# Undeservedly obscure composers, 1: Alkan



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

It's somewhat bewildering to me that today was the first time I really listened to Alkan's music apart from the cello sonata. I suppose he was just one of the composers that just never really caught on with me until recently.

I've listened to a few etudes of his within the last half hour or so, and they turned out to be some of the most satisfying piano pieces I've ever heard. No. 7 ("Fire in the neighboring village") is probably my favorite so far, combining a very peaceful beginning with a torrential middle section, ended with a recasting of the opening as a climactic hymn... _that actually works on piano!_ Seriously, Alkan has some serious tone-painting ability on the piano. And what I really like is that he doesn't get all sentimental or pyrotechnical like Chopin likes to do. He writes beautiful music that is music first, poetry second, and _only then_ does he kick us in the shins with its devastating technical brilliance.

Next I'm going to listen to Sorabji without getting a headache (how long have I been saying this without it actually happening???) and listen to Bowen's non-viola output.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, Alkan's music is great. Whether it's miniatures you're talking about, or larger scale works, I really like his music. Highlights for me are his several _Esquisses_ (sketches) which sound so modern, it's not funny. So much content of significance packed into so little space of time in these pieces. Then there's the massive (by the standards of the day) _Grande Sonate_ "les quatre ages" which is a journey from youth to old age. There's not only quicksilver virtuosity there but also much depth. Another work I have on disc but am not as familar with is the _Concerto for Solo Piano_, which I also remember on being excellent, but I'll have to listen to it again soon (maybe tonight!). & he also had a wicked sense of humour - just listen to his _Etude "The Feast of Aesop"_ - quite a funny piece.

I hope more people contribute to this blog, because Alkan is quite a worthwhile composer to get to know, imo.

Anyone out there heard his _piano trio_? This is a favourite genre of mine, I'm thinking of ordering the Naxos recording in which they apparently omit some of the repeats, but that may actually work out to the music's advantage (I'm not sure?)...


----------

